# Table Knife Bug



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

One freebie in the RAF were the so-called ‘indulgence flights’ … a kind of aeronautical hitch-hiking. You could get a lift on a Transport Command flight providing there was space available. I often ‘indulged’ my way thus to and from the south of France.

Valettas en route from the eastern Mediterranean to the UK had to refuel and there was a small RAF detachment at the French Air Force base at Orange. You often had to hang around for hours for the next flight to come through and I would visit the ground station that worked the in-coming aircraft and also point-to-point with Cyprus, Malta and the UK.

I was impressed by their home-made bug … a straight key with a table knife bolted to the end of the arm in place of the Bakelite knob. By flicking the handle of the table knife they communicated at quite a lick with the other ground ops … but they had to slow down when in QSO with the aircraft. They sometimes let me have a go but I made a right hash of things.

So, was this bit of improvisation peculiar to these ops? Has anyone ever seen or used such a thing?

W


----------



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

Whoops - just noticed that the above was the 2nd time I'd mentioned this table-knife bug on the forum. 
Memory fades!
W


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

I've never heard of a knife being used in this way to send Morse. However, steak knives, table knives and bits of hacksaw blade have been used to send Morse using a side-to-side motion. These are known as cootie keys or "sideswipers" - have a look on Google. I have tried to learn to use such a key using a twin paddle with the dit and dah contacts wired together but found it too difficult - needs a different brain programme if you're used to using a straight key or a Vibroplex type bug key. I did find the transition to an el-bug quite difficult so learned to use an el-bug left-handed - works for me.
Happy days,
gwzm


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Worldspan said:


> Whoops - just noticed that the above was the 2nd time I'd mentioned this table-knife bug on the forum.
> Memory fades!
> W


I wouldn’t worry. Your first post was in 2017.
Maybe those that read then have either forgotten or not with us for one reason or another.
The SN site is often slated for ‘quiet’ days of posting.
Repeat previous postings, what is the worse that can happen?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

You never see a fish knife these days, wonder if that's what they used on trawlers?

John T


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

trotterdotpom said:


> You never see a fish knife these days, wonder if that's what they used on trawlers?
> 
> John T


On trawlers they called them fingers


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

What? Fish fingers?

John T


----------



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

trotterdotpom said:


> What? Fish fingers?
> 
> John T


Could be john. They were on the menu in Middlesborough - just below the transporter, - If my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## elek (Apr 30, 2019)

Worldspan said:


> One freebie in the RAF were the so-called ‘indulgence flights’ … a kind of aeronautical hitch-hiking. You could get a lift on a Transport Command flight providing there was space available. I often ‘indulged’ my way thus to and from the south of France.
> 
> Valettas en route from the eastern Mediterranean to the UK had to refuel and there was a small RAF detachment at the French Air Force base at Orange. You often had to hang around for hours for the next flight to come through and I would visit the ground station that worked the in-coming aircraft and also point-to-point with Cyprus, Malta and the UK.
> 
> ...


Ah the good old days!. I was USAF stationed at Wheelus AB, Tripoli, Libya in '67 when the Six Day War began. And with it, the base buttoned up against attacks, all dependents were flown out to various European bases or back stateside within 48 hours, and the base MARS station went on overtime running phone patches between worried airmen and their families.

I worked in Aerospace Ground euqipment, but was also a ham, AND had a Libyan callsign - 5A3TG - when this all started. Since I had been practically living at the MARS station in my spare time the NCOIC requested my services. and I suddenly went TDY to the MARS station for my final six months at that duty assignment. During the war, I watched the AP/UPI teletypes spitting out news with the usual "fog of war" accuracy. Our base had been overrun. Hand to hand fighting was going on in the base. etc. And here I am, sitting in the base at 3 am, looking out the windows, but seeing nothing out of the ordiinary. But reading the nonstop teletype getting spit out before me was fascinating. 

Running phone patches nonstop when we had propagation back to AIR and US hams was rewarding. You'd hear the tension and relief in the voices in between each "over" and receive plenty of "Thank yous." But there were other things too. Once the guys at the mess hall found out our phone number, theyd all call in every couple of days to talk with someone. We couldnt get off the base so there wasnt much to do besides work, and "worry." One time I told a guy at the mess hall we had to shut down to go get something to eat. It was 9 pm and we had been going steady for many hours. Beginning the next morning a truck pulled up to our door, three times a day, with trays of food - enough food for an Army! From then on we never left the station except to go back to the barracks to shower and sleep. Those guys took good care of us. 

Another group of guys flew the Booze Run from Wheelus to Malta's RAF base outside Valletta. After we ran their phone patches for a while, one of the guys asked if I was interested in coming along. It was the only way to get off base, and didnt require using any leave or special permission, so I said Sure. That Sat I got on the C130H and landed in Malta around 11am. The pilot told me to be back by 5pm SUN or he'd leave me behind. As tempting as that was, I got back to the base . But in between, just walking around town, enjoying the special atmosphere of Malta and its great people, a stranger stopped me and asked if I was American, then if I wanted to come to his party that night at 6 pm. He was an oil worker whose family lived in Valletta and he would work for a month then come home for 10 days personal time off. (Party Time). So I showed up at the address he gave me, and was welcomed in as a new face. The three story homes had a flat concrete roof which served as Party Central. Plenty of great food, drink, and nice folks. Awesome views of the city and port below. My first night there I met three gals who worked at the US Embassy, and we became best friends. They took me to the Embassy tennis courts the next day and soundly beat my ass. Then showed me around Valletta. Some variation of this happened every weekend for five months. I even brought two of my barracks buddies along a couple of times. Felt like a King! 
Imelda OGara, where are you now???  

This post has nothing to do with bugs but your post sure brought back great memories.


----------



## glem57 (Oct 24, 2021)

Worldspan said:


> One freebie in the RAF were the so-called ‘indulgence flights’ … a kind of aeronautical hitch-hiking. You could get a lift on a Transport Command flight providing there was space available. I often ‘indulged’ my way thus to and from the south of France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

